# Mahindra C27



## Chris556452 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi all, 
I'm new to this forum, and tractors in general. My father recently purchased a Mahindra C27, it's a 2005 model, but we're not sure of any of the specs. The man we bought it from said he had misplaced the owners manual, but they were easy to find online (havent found one yet). Also, we've been looking for a front loader, but can't find one ANYWHERE, apparently they stopped making loaders that fit this particular tractor? Does this sound correct? If so, does anyone know of an aftermarket or off-brand loader that will be compatible? We got a great deal on the tractor, but it's pretty much useless without a loader (we didn't realize how hard they were to find).
If anyone can help out here, it would be greatly appreciated. Oh, by the way, we're in San Antonio, Texas in case anyone knows of a good dealer/retailer that carries loaders for this machine.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Chris556452!

Sorry I can't help with your loader issue. I know there are several manufacturers of aftermarket loaders but I don't know which ones would fit on your tractor. I guess you could google a list of the different loaders and call them.

Andy


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I was pointed to koyker ( http://www.koykermfg.com/ ) for FEL's. They don't list one for the C27, but might have one that would fit ...


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi...and Welcome Chris!

I met this lady (Brenda) on another forum, and man IS SHE SHARP! Anything relative to Mahindra and their factory (very near me in Tomball TX), - she puts grown men to shame!

She will talk Mahindra as long as necessary, has great product knowledge and very helpful. I lost her phone number but here is her email addy:

[email protected] - Mahindra

Good luck, 

SHARTEL


----------



## wilsonrov (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re Mahindra C27*

Chris,

Try Bill's tractor in San Antonio. I just got a manual from them. I think it was $60.00 Well worth the price to have one . He mybe able to find yoyr loader also.


----------

